# Touring or Road bike - 6'2" - £200



## Echolalia (20 May 2010)

Hi, I am after either a touring bike or road bike that fits a 6'2" man. Must be able to take a rack, or even better if it comes with one. Have around £200 to spend. Can collect within a train journey from Liverpool. Thanks.


----------



## Echolalia (23 May 2010)

Budget up to £400 or thereabouts?


----------



## Soltydog (23 May 2010)

I'm looking to sell my Specialized Tricross very soon. It's a 2009 model, XXL, 61cm IIRC
mudguards & rear rack fitted & a brooks B17 std honey saddle
Looking for about £500 tho


----------



## Soltydog (23 May 2010)

Marathon plus tyres too


----------



## Echolalia (24 May 2010)

Aaaah, over budget there. Bike sounds very good tho.


----------



## Echolalia (10 Jun 2010)

Still looking - Novice considerate tourer on the hunt for new beast.


----------



## sleekitcollie (10 Jun 2010)

Soltydog said:


> I'm looking to sell my Specialized Tricross very soon. It's a 2009 model, XXL, 61cm IIRC
> mudguards & rear rack fitted & a brooks B17 std honey saddle
> Looking for about £500 tho


not looking to buy ur bike sorry , i have a tricross as well tricross sport 2010 , i intend using it 4 touring in the summer , have u toured on ur tricross if so how did it cope etcand ant recomendations on rack etc , i intene putting fack on the front as well .
cheers


----------



## Soltydog (10 Jun 2010)

I've used it mainly for long day rides, 100+ miles, but did do the coast & castles tour on it last year. Only had 2 panniers & it coped very well on road & trail.
IIRC the rear rack on mine is a Tortec Expedition & it is faultless. I'm no expert on racks though & I'm sure there will be 'better' racks out there, maybe lighter, stronger etc  
I'm just not 100% comfortable riding long distances on the tricross & despite various tweeks & adjustments I cant seem to find the sweet spot  I'm looking to buy a specific touring bike once I have room in the garage (ie when the Tricross has gone )


----------



## sleekitcollie (10 Jun 2010)

Thanx yeah I was looking at thAt same rack in LBS but need different make for front I think . I was going to buy a touring bike was looking at the Dawes karikum but decided that as I would be doing more day 2day riding than touring I chose
the tricross as a jack of all trades . Bike feels ok to me after my mountain bike that I did a wee bit of touring on as well , bit never havin ridden a out and out tourer I don't know if I'm missing out a lot comfort wise . But hey mabey in the future I can add a touring bike to the stable mabey lol 
thanx for the info on the bike etc and good luck in selling it and ur new tourer when it comes


----------



## Tynan (11 Jun 2010)

I came close to a tricross last bike buy time and that was what put me off it, that it was trying, no matter how well to be different thing to different people


----------

